# Game Thread: Blazers @ Jazz



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

For the last couple weeks, I've been thinking that this is the game where the streak would end, but after the way we played yesterday's game, I'm completely sure that we'll win tonight. Completely sure. Our confidence has to be sky high after trailing the Sixers for most of the game but then blowing them out. No matter what happens in the first three quarters tonight, our guys will have absolute confidence that they will win. I feel more sure about tonight than any game during the streak.

Go Blazers


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

http://www.sltrib.com/jazz/ci_7850307

Jerry Sloan with some high praise for the Blazers.

_Asked what has made Portland one of the surprise teams in the NBA, Jazz coach Jerry Sloan said, "Every player who steps on the floor plays to his fullest. Whether it's off the bench or whatever, it doesn't look like they have any issues. It's pass the basketball to the guy who's open. Get the ball to the guy who's making shots. ... They've done a great job of getting their guys to execute and stay with what they are doing. And they fight you from as soon as the game starts until it's over."

Another factor?

"The biggest thing, probably, that I've noticed is they don't cry about what's going on," said Sloan. "They just go play. They aren't spending any time complaining -- saying, 'I got fouled.' That sort of thing. They just go play." _


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

A message to HIS team.

Uh-oh.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm surprised some of you are so optimistic about this game, I am most definitely not. Despite their record, I still think they're a very good team and Utah is a tough place to play. Plus, we've beaten them twice during our streak and they will not want that to happen a third time - That phrase third times the charm seems relevant. They just played the Celtics tough, so I think they're playing better than their record indicates right now. Korver will really help them I think. If they needed any added motivation, they no doubt want to be the ones who end our streak. We have a big target on our backs right now. Nate not being there could hurt us. It's going to be very tough.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

DD just spewed about 15 sports cliches in his interview.

A tad nervous.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

VERY NERVOUS for this one...but never doubt the Blazers..we just need to play SMART and not get caught up with the fans, the intensity, or the officials. We need to make utah play our game, force our tempo, and ATTACK THE BASKET! The aggressive teams get rewarded with the calls.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> For the last couple weeks, I've been thinking that this is the game where the streak would end, but after the way we played yesterday's game, I'm completely sure that we'll win tonight. Completely sure. Our confidence has to be sky high after trailing the Sixers for most of the game but then blowing them out. No matter what happens in the first three quarters tonight, our guys will have absolute confidence that they will win. I feel more sure about tonight than any game during the streak.
> 
> Go Blazers


I like your optomism there NL, but I disgree with the idea it doesn't matter what happens in the first three quarters.

At the Garden, I get this feeling this team waits to turn it on in the fourth quarter . . . and it works. They have to crowd there energizing them and coupled with their defensive intensity picking up, it has created some nice comebacks.

But on the road, I'm thinking this team has to come out right away and take control of the game. The Blazers can't afford to count on that strong fourth quarter. In fact, you know the home team will make a run at some point, so the Blazers need to build up a lead going into that fourth quarter to win this game.

I hope I'm right and the Blazers take a nice lead into the 4th and hold back the Jazz run. If I'm wrong and the Blazers don't have the lead going into the 4th, then I hope your right and they can win it in the 4th. :biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

That voice sounds familiar (I just tuned into the video feed)...is that Eddie D.?

Nice shot Martell!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice..LMA moving around..nice baby hook. Nice screen and shot.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Uh oh..Pryz with 2 quick ones...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Keep taking it inside and taking good shots. LMA is a beast in the paint, he doesn't need to be shooting 20 footers.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Holy crap..nice shot Roy..


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

"thats a good stat"


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Keep It Up Guys!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Wow...I would hate to depend on this kind of scoring production for every game, but for now this is damn impressive. Everything from the outside going in. LMA, Roy, Blake. I want to see them drive more and draw some fouls, but I'll take the points either way.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We need Jones in there, they are leaving us open from outside


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I really like that Portland-only "Where Amazing Happens" commercial. Really well done.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Playing in Utah is just a joke. I've seen home court advantages before but for some reason when the teams play in Utah the refs allow more punching, shoving, and pushing than a standard boxing match.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, Milsap is like a magnet for rebounds.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

This why I think Outlaw needs to gain some weight. If he was 225 he would probably be just as quick.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Harpring is killing us. It's nice to see LMA back in, though. That should provide a challenge again for the Jazz. I want to see Pryz return to clog up the middle.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

yikes grab some defensive rebounds kids and sergio has no business busting three's in a game like this


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we just need to keep weathering the storm..keep a 5 pt lead throughout and increase it in the 4th.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice. Apparently you can just run a Blazer over, break their arms on the other side and, well, it's all good.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> I really like that Portland-only "Where Amazing Happens" commercial. Really well done.


I thought the comcast commercial that says to contact your satellite provider to get the channel like there is a option is stupid. Makes it sound like they carry it and you just have to order it.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Uh oh. This is not looking good. The streak may come to an end tonight. Blazers really need to hustle on the boards to stand a chance.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we need a nice surge to end the 2nd..kill some momentum


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Free Throws!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

guh..free throws.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

**** blake, shoot the ball when you're that close


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> **** blake, shoot the ball when you're that close


Blake isn't getting any respect at all. 

If he shoots it Mehmet can just fall on him and they'll call it a TO.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow..3 secs on utah please? travel on dwill please?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

o foul on roy? BS


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

What was that? The Jazz swung it around, hit Kirilenko, who buries the outside shot. Sloan is using our game plan. Also, the crowd liked their new player Kyle Korver making the long shot.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Errr...these Jazz homers are killing me. Talking about how Korver is a good defender and that he didn't really seem to foul Roy on that drive.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

although we got outhustled, we did a good job of keeping close contact.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

We're down 2, no big deal (yet).


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The Jazz just played about their best quarter possible, while the Blazers played about as bad as they've played all through the streak....

and the Blazers are only down by two.

Wow.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> although we got outhustled, we did a good job of keeping close contact.


If we can just hang in there when our 2nd unit comes in I like our chances. It looks like the last few plays of the half we were driving to the basket more. I'd almost like to see Roy exclusively drive for 3 or 4 times and when Jack comes in let him do the same. Even though our bigs have been hot from the outside I'd feel a lot more comfortable if some of Utah's "stars" this game we're on the pine in the 4th.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> Errr...these Jazz homers are killing me. Talking about how Korver is a good defender and that he didn't really seem to foul Roy on that drive.


um..maybe I missed the memo, but aren't you in Portland?

If you are, don't you realize the game is on KGW?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

jack is playing NO D!!! he should not enter the game again


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> um..maybe I missed the memo, but aren't you in Portland?
> 
> If you are, don't you realize the game is on KGW?


I'm actually away from home right now or else, yes, I'd be watching KGW. The only thing I have is an Internet connection (and a strong hatred of the Jazz).


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

We are shooting well -- 54%!!!! But Utah has 43 attempts to our 31! We have to be much more aggressive on the boards. As well as Aldridge has been scoring, he has all of 1 rebound. Ouch.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> I'm actually away from home right now or else, yes, I'd be watching KGW. The only thing I have is an Internet connection (and a strong hatred of the Jazz).



Aaaah..I was gonna say.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> jack is playing NO D!!!


and aldridge is not rebounding at all.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Let's just see how they come out of the half...I think the first 5-6 mins. of the 3rd quarter may decide the game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland's doing well offensively. They just need to make some stops, and they'll be fine.

I wonder if they have any fourth quarter mojo left, or if they used it all up on the homestand.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I think this is the toughest game yet on this streak. C'mon Blazers. Please make it 14!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this has playoff feel to it tonight


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

no roy for the rest of the 3rd..4 fouls..cripes


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Great.. Roy with 4...at least they are starting to call some of the rough stuff on the Jazz.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

time to hop aboard the L TRAIN!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Unbelievable call on Pryz...

I'm off to the airport. Hold the fort and make those Jazz pay!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

That is Jack's strength right there. He pushed into a big for the foul. Maybe his natural position is PF.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Can someone tell me why the referees are trying to give the win to the Jazz?

The calls are overly one-sided in favor of the Jazz.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> Can someone tell me why the referees are trying to give the win to the Jazz?
> 
> The calls are overly one-sided in favor of the Jazz.



I don't know about that. We have an OVERWHELMING advantage at the free throw line.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

25-28 FTs <--- us
9-12 FTs <--- them

Amazing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Darkwebs said:


> Can someone tell me why the referees are trying to give the win to the Jazz?
> 
> The calls are overly one-sided in favor of the Jazz.


But you got to love how the Blazers are not using it as a excuse.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

NathanLane said:


> I don't know about that. We have an OVERWHELMING advantage at the free throw line.


It's the bad calls that the Jazz have the advantage at.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Take out Blake. Too hesitant.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Portland needs to not let the officiating effect their game. Even though they aren't complaining, you can tell it's starting to frustrate them.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No Mas Jarret Jack!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

F*** Grab A Mother Loving Rebound!!! Geez


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Rebounds are killing the Blazers. They need to fight harder for the boards.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Sloan smiling because his team leads by 4 with 3 left in the 3rd. A compliment to the Blazers.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

the streak was nice, but we don't deserve this one..totally out worked on the glass


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well, the streak was fun. Hopefully they can re-start it wednesday.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

NBA.com says we have 23 rebs and they have 22.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

And the streak is not over folks. Have you learned anything during this streak? We don't give up.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm confused. I thought it was McMillan who was coaching a funeral tonight, and Demopolous who was coaching a game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how is that a foul on our guy? effin homers


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We arent going to win with the calls going their way. Not blaming the refs but we need to become the aggressors so we'll get more whistles in our favor.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Uh the game isn't over. chill out.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Webster should have played some 2 guard with Roy in foul trouble. They could use the extra rebounding. Webster has to have more than two shots by now. Its time for Aldridge to win one for the cobra.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

gosh dammn does utah have a record for offensive rebounds? put a but on a body and box the hell out!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This is our quarter coming up.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

8 point deficit going into the 4th.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

It seems like were the better team but just seem to be missing opportunities to change the momentum. Only down 8 though without Roy for most of the 3rd. Hope he can stay aggressive in the 4th and not pickup an early 5th.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Amazing how the team plays so much more in control with Roy in the game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy hurt his arm. I hope he's okay


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Roy hurt. UGH. This game is frustrating. Come on guys, dig deep and pull this one out. Utah isnt playing that great we can win this game.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

2 bad passes in a row from Aldridge a couple of minutes ago. He's got height and quickness but not weight to push in from 10 feet.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Alright we NEED some points right now.

Thank you Roy!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

33 for LMA. Keep going to him!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

3 points down, 7:16 left, then Korver of all people puts in a layup in traffic. That guy is usually easily stopped in there.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn, were blowing it


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

That's it. Stick a fork in it.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Blazers down 10 with 4:36 left. The streak had to end sometime. Too bad it looks like it'll be against a division rival.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought the streak would end here but I hate seeing us playing so out of sync. This game is/was very winnable.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, even now, it's winnable if Nate materializes out of the crypt. The Jazz aren't that good tonight. We're just worse.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

at least the effort is there....im anxious to see how we will respond after this loss


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

we haven't lost yet


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We can start a new streak for the New Year in Minnesota. Then the Jazz will be the third vicitim of our new streak when these teams meet again.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

It's frustrating because it seems every loose ball is JUST off a Blazer player's fingertips, every time they force a miss they JUST miss getting the offensive rebound, and Jomes missed two free throws! LMA is the only one having a good (great) game and he can't do it all by himself. And I was looking forward to entering 2008 in sole possession of first place in the Northwest.

Please, believe harder, we need a miracle.:worthy:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

We look like the Keystone Kops tumbling over each other.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Just making free throws this Q and we'd be in it.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't get why Dean didn't put in Joel earlier. He only had 4 fouls.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

9 points down, exactly 1 minute left


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Look on the bright side. We're undefeated in 2008!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We didnt play very smart at the end of the game.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

11 down, 55 seconds. Demopolous, don't quit your day job.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

End of the year and end of the streak. It's almost poetic. I don't like poetry.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Great effort by the Blazers. I foresee no carryover effects from this loss. 

Thanks for a great month, Blazers!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Good job Blazers. We played hard! The streak was nice but now our next goal is to cement ourselves as a solid team. 

And for the record, we would have won this with Oden .


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack reverts back to his momentum killing ways.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm happy with their effort over the last month, and you kinda knew the streak would end.

I just hope they really come back strong against the Twolves and Bulls and take it to them. And then payback Utah on Saturday.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Miksaid said:


> And for the record, we would have won this with Oden .




i think we would have won if roy wasn't in foul trouble.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

A great month for the youngest team in history. I opened my NBA fandom by listening on the radio to every game of the Lakers' 33-win streak. I close my...wait a minute, I'm not going anywhere. This thread puts our streak into perspective.

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/388189-some-perspective-winning-streak.html


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The loss isn't important. How the team responds to it, is.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> the streak was nice, but we don't deserve this one..totally out worked on the glass


We really did hustle, they just got all of the damn bounces. It was wrong of me to say they didn't deserve it..they were diving on the floor, it really just wasn't there night. HELL OF A STREAK! BRING ON THE WOLVES!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> i think we would have won if roy wasn't in foul trouble.


Or made foul shots in the 4th..and took better care of the ball in the 4th. There was a stretch in the 4th where utah went cold for 3-4 possessions and we didn't take advantage. I do agree about Roy as well.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm disappointed we didn't win but I'm really proud of the team. They keep hustling and diving on the floor. They played as hard as they could and just didn't win. They have performed this year way better then I would have ever dreamed. I'm hoping they start another streak Wednesday. Go Blazers!!!!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I really think this loss had a lot to do with tired legs. There were a lot of shots falling off the front of the rim, and a lot of players not moving their feet enough on defense and reaching. Playing the night before just took too much out of the team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I have to say, I love the way LaMarcus Aldridge plays the game. He's only a second year pro, but he knows so many little veteran tricks of the trade it's amazing. The Utah announcers were complaining about it all game, but he does it in a way that's hard for them to see. He's just been well coached as a big man.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I have to say, I love the way LaMarcus Aldridge plays the game.



i didn't last night. he was hitting shots and drawing some fouls, but not contributing in any other way. 

also he wimped out and threw some bad passes at key times in the 4Q when he wasn't even double-teamed and should have been shooting.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I attribute a lot to the fact that we didn't have Nate and Roy was in foul trouble. I just didn't see Dean firing up the troops. We played somewhat lax in the Philly game and Nate was able to rally the guys at half time. It didn't seem like that was the case last night. This is a young team and they need their general.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

This game made me reflect on how nice it would be to have a good point guard that could set us up for easy dunks- Blake seems to have a definte ceiling on his ability. Maybe it's time to start feeding Sergio some more minutes.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

To me, this loss was more of a reflection of how much we're in trouble when Roy is out of the lineup for an extended period of time.

Our bench has been phenomenal, but not when they have to carry this team for 9+ minutes like they had to the rest of the third quarter.
Someone had to make up the scoring void when Roy left, which is supposed to be Jarrett Jack, but he had another subpar game.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Whats with Martell not shooting? That guy has to shoot! I dont understand why he gets limited shots.. ;(


----------

